# Old posts revisited



## Blogwitch (Oct 23, 2018)

Our Jason, a long time ago, put a link into another website to prevent lots of data being lost.

This is a link to some of my offerings that might have lost all their pictures while posted on here.

https://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/postings.asp?th=103479

Although old, I still think that a lot of info can be gleaned from them, from novice to expert alike.

I hope this helps


----------



## kuhncw (Oct 24, 2018)

Thank you, John.

Chuck


----------



## deverett (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks, John.  They brought back memories of your writings!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

